# List items your Lab or other Puppies or dogs have chewed up here



## bassfishga (Jan 10, 2008)

This should get interesting, maybe we will have a most expensive dog or puppy. List items your Dog or Puppy has chewed up, torn up around your house. Let's see who has the most expensive or most items or best dog for just chewing up one thing. Tires, hats, furniture, etc...


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Jan 10, 2008)

The whole corner off one wall in the kitchen, dug hole through linoleum into subfloor, and started digging a hole on through the deck. That was at the old house before crate training. Adolescent, black lab male.


----------



## CAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Well,I will put our new Australian shepard up against any ones dog for destroying things.First it was the cushions in the outdoor chairs,paint roller,jeep top,4-wheeler seat cover,wife's pocketbook,car washing brush,broom,floor mat,grandchildrens toys,the pads I shoot off of,water hose,yard tools[shovel handle,digger handles,etc],mail,UPS delivery,stool,shoes,flowers,plants in pots,wood working clamps,4o9 bottle,fertlizer bags,rags from the shop,cover on a cot.Man,I can't even remember what all this dog has chewed up!Sometimes I could blow his brains out I get so out done with him.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jan 10, 2008)

*I've since replaced it but*

had a lab that scratched a hole in an entry door so bad had to replace it.  Cost about $250 but got steel that time.  He didn't put a hole in that one but it wasn't for lack of trying.

Had a golden retriever one time that cost me $500 to get back from the pound because he wouldn't stay in the fence.  He wasn't malicious or anything and really never went anywhere but the front porch - just wanted to be where everybody else was all the time.  I don't want to know how much money I spent trying to break him from that habit but it was a bunch.  Very trainable dog except for that.  I would have gotten him out of the pokie a 100 times if I had to because I loved that dog to death.  Died of cancer about 8 years ago.  I still have his collar hanging on my nightstand mirror and it'll be there when they carry me to the ground.  I guess he cost me the most - and I'm not talking about money.  Broke my heart so bad I didn't get another dog until just this past christmas - which of course was another golden.


----------



## zach987 (Jan 10, 2008)

Our last dog, a newfoundland, decided my laptop was a chew toy while I was at work.

Rick, I have always belived that there are special dogs for sportsmen like those of us here. When they pass their memories are passed on to our children so that it can lead our children to find their own.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 10, 2008)

When my former rottweiler took up at the house he age a glass jar of peanut butter..glass and all...and chewed the tops off and DRANK 3 quarts of motor oil !! My german shepherd chews up everything that is not metal. Border collie just chewed up his molded dog house.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 10, 2008)

i keep mine outside so houshold items are not an issue. BUT he has chewed little minnows gator(bite marks all over it) chewed every toy she has EVER left outside, countless shoes, and fishing rod handles. I have a old oak church bench he has chewed it all over and we have two ash rokers on the front porch they dont have any chair arms anymore.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 10, 2008)

All of the seats out of the bass boat.  Not good.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> All of the seats out of the bass boat.  Not good.



Is it still alive?

I had a German Shepherd that was jealous of my wife.  After we got married she moved in.  We went out for dinner and he destroyed her purse and put all the chewed up stuff from her purse on the top of the steps.  Then he shredded a 50 pound bag of dog food.  My wife was not happy.  I actually thought it was a little funny (the purse part anyway).


----------



## maker4life (Jan 10, 2008)

I got a new GSP in Oct. and about a week after her coming home I noticed my computers internet connection getting worse and worse until it finaly quit . First thing I do is start checking my connections when I find the cable going from my modem to my router looking like the hair on one of those troll dolls . Needless to say Lilly doesn't sit under my feet while I'm on here anymore .


----------



## HayabusaTygr (Jan 10, 2008)

1st Lab: never chewed up anything he wasn't supposed to chew (I know, a rarity, right?)

Lab Mix # 1 : Door Frame, Shoes, Door Knob, Metal Blinds, Door, Bed Skirt, Metal Crate, and Plastic Crate

Lab Mix (current): significant other fell asleep while she was out and about (not crated):
Back Pockets out of blue jeans
Pairs of socks
Remnants/guts of unknown objects from around the house - plastic and cotton in origin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 10, 2008)

Ours chewed up I can't remember how many pairs of shoes. Several Ian never got to wear  Socks, Laundry baskets, boxes, oh yes, on the boxes...had a bunch outside on the deck waiting to get burned and she chewed em all up and scattered em in the yard  She's a walker/blackntan mix


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Jan 10, 2008)

Weimer, he pretty much stayed bored.  Knobs on the grill, coolers, toys, tree stands, water hoses, extension cords of course never when they were plugged in.  Tools which include hammers, screwdrivers, rake handles, pliers, pretty much anything he could get hold of. All of this in the first month.  Wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 10, 2008)

A couch, love seat and recliner. A carpet, wooden kitchen table, clothes, shoes (about 12 pair), a plastic garbage can (kitchen style).
Mary Jane and the dog looked like it was smiling while it walker down the stairs sideways.
That was my Alaskan Malamute (it happened over 30 years ago).
My current Catahoula chews up socks, tissues, whole rolls of toilet paper, razor blades, he attacks my leaf blower when it is on, as well as my DeWalt drill (can't work with him around).


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 10, 2008)

A good buddy of mine came home one day to find his doberman chewing on the lawnmower blade.  He had turned the push mower on its side and was chewing on the blade.  

The worst for me personally is my wifes dog ( we have no idea as the the breeds) got my Okley sunglasses. and countless pairs of shoes and just about anything not nailed down.


----------



## Sargent (Jan 10, 2008)

The TV remote control and a brand new pair of my wife's shoes.


----------



## clay30286 (Jan 10, 2008)

Young female lab - numerous garden hoses, decking, more yard stuff than I can remember, but her greatest achievement was the ABS wiring from under a vehicle overnight.  Caused a complete lockdown of the brake system.


----------



## SGADawg (Jan 10, 2008)

*I am blessed*

My 12 week old Lab hasn't desroyed anything yet.

Followed Richard Wolter's book by scolding him each time he started chewing something and then giving him a chew toy.  Now, when he gets bored, he goes in the corner by my chair and picks out a chew toy to gnaw on.

Being retired and not leaving him home alone all day every day helps a lot, I'm sure.  He also seems more calm than most Labs I have been around.  A littermate to him has about destroyed a house I hear.

Early intervention and plenty of attention seem to help the chewing problem, it usually is the result of boredom.  That is why I waited until retirement to get another Lab that would be a part-time house dog.


----------



## southern_pride (Jan 10, 2008)

*one of ours*

is great(or should I saw was great, he won't go near it anymore ) at turning a 100' waterhose into 100, 1 ' water hoses. It was kind of funny though, every time he took a dump it had little bright green specks in it. Almost the same thing with a liver pointer when I was younger with a box of crayons, rainbow poo. Let see, a jack russel named Taz, the corners off the end table legs, a plugged in lamp cord(he learned from that one real quick), man he was a 4 legged back hoe too.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 10, 2008)

this is some great reading


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 10, 2008)

SGADawg said:


> My 12 week old Lab hasn't desroyed anything yet.
> 
> Followed Richard Wolter's book by scolding him each time he started chewing something and then giving him a chew toy.  Now, when he gets bored, he goes in the corner by my chair and picks out a chew toy to gnaw on.
> 
> ...



He will sooner or later  J/K  You picked a great tool for your pup as well, Wolthers!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bassmaster05 (Jan 10, 2008)

My boxer/saint bernard use to eat lighters and leave the metal part. Pens ink and all. And also the wrungs on the stairs and ofcourse shoes and wallets and anything else in the house that is not metal. He ahs quit but lately he loves eating loafs of bread so we go through alot of bread.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 11, 2008)

*Good one*

One of my GSP took the charger cable for the shock colar and did away with it. Thank goodness it wasn't plugged in. Guess she told me "NO more shock treatment you fool". Ohhh and yes I honestly can say the dog did eat some homework of my daughters.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 11, 2008)

My yellow lab like most other labs has chewed his share of everything.  

But  what I remember most is the time my wife locked him in my woodworking shop for the day.  I came home from work to find all my drills, sanders, drill press, table saw, band saw, extention cords, dremel tool, biscut cutter, jig saw, circular saw, screw  shooter, and wet saw with the cords chewed in half.


----------



## ourway77 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Lab*

Call me lucky caught him chewing a throw rug, Hollard at the top of my voice (aahhhh) hasn't done it anymore. As said being retired I have all the time in the world to keep an eye on him. He has grown to 100# and is the most gentle dog I ever had. Have to put him in a kennel for 2 weeks going on a cruise. Hope this doesn't change him or give him bad habits.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 12, 2008)

This is just too funny !!!!

Well, I got these 2 (yep 2) Labs, bout 3 yrs old now, and I could
list things that they have NOT chewed easier than I can things
that they HAVE !!!

Some things they have chewed...
Valve stems off mowers and ATVs...Corners off stacked lumber,
work bench legs and corners, ATV seat !!!!!, car tags..hammer
handles, screwdriver handles, boots, deer stand seats, and so
on and so forth !!!!!!!


----------



## bigun31768 (Jan 13, 2008)

i got a dashund that can chew with the best of them...carpet in the dinning room and bed room, new 150.00 pair of boots,corner of sofa and a chair,and several other shoes. oh and he loves dirty shocks....


----------



## Sadie (Jan 14, 2008)

My lab from growing up chewed the back of our house off, the rubber hose, my dad's four wheeler seat, and got a hold of the plastic bag the turkey comes in for Thanksgiving. He swallowed that whole and layed around sick for three days until he passed it. It's amazing what they can do.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention the video camera I left outside  made mince meat of it.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jan 14, 2008)

*Labs seem to be*

the worse culprets here.  I had one that ate all the wiring off my boat trailer - that sorta put a damper on one fishing trip.  One time I took her to watch my son's softball practice and she wouldn't quit trying to go get the ball every time it was hit so I put her in the car.  She proceeded to rip off all the upholsury off the door panel - luckily it was my wife's car


----------



## maker4life (Jan 14, 2008)

I left Lilly in the front of my truck a couple of weeks ago (not 100 degrees with the windows up) for a few minutes while I stopped at my sisters one afternoon . When I get back in the truck and go to pull off my hand instantly tells me somethings wrong . The crazy girl had chewed up the end of my gear shifter and now I have a constant reminder of why dogs always ride in the box .


----------



## bobbie (Jan 15, 2008)

Rick Alexander said:


> I loved that dog to death.  Died of cancer about 8 years ago.  I still have his collar hanging on my nightstand mirror and it'll be there when they carry me to the ground.  I guess he cost me the most - and I'm not talking about money.  Broke my heart so bad I didn't get another dog until just this past christmas - which of course was another golden.



My dad just had to have his little best friend (the Bub) of more than 15 years put to sleep before Thanksgiving.....had the little fellow since the day he was born. My dad has other dogs that he loves, but he told me that Bub was one of those once in a lifetime dogs......Dad hasn't been the same since.

Glad you were finally able to get another one........goldens are awesome!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 15, 2008)

my buddies' beagle/basset mix actually chewed a hole in the house in order to get back inside once.  he left to go out of town for a weekend and left him in the backyard.  he came home and the dog was inside.  it chewed a hole large enough for a 65 lb beagle/basset to squeeze through right next to the back door.


----------



## Superposed (Jan 15, 2008)

*A juvenile male Brit got his mom to ....*

Chew up an entire box of shotgun shells.  I got a frantic call from my wife a several years ago, she said... YOUR dogs ate shotgun shells!  When I arrived home I found that our 2 brittanys that lived in the house had gotten up on the couch to reach a box of shells on a shelf.  They chewed up the plastic cases.  It was #7 1/2 lead.  The vet wanted us to push through, so castor oil every hour thru the night.  Long night.... an x-ray showed one pellet left in the female, none in the male a day later.  She was old enough to know better, but I guess she couldn't stand letting the youngster have all of the "fun".  You shoulda heard the vacuum when we swept that part of the carpet, for months.


----------



## Tom L. (Jan 17, 2008)

*Cell phone*

Wow...lots of great damage stories!

Here's a wierd one. When my GSP, Rosie (avatar) was about 6 months old...she found my cell phone on the end table when we weren't looking one evening. And as if Jean Luc Picard were there saying "Make it so..." She did. Besides the fact it was a $200 phone...the battery is a lithium ion battery. Lithium in the battery is in the form of an acid...when dog drool mixes with the lithium compound it makes a very corrosive acid. Sooo...the wife stumbles upon this scene and is speechless other than yelling for me. There were 3 big blackened, melted spots on the rug...she must have chewed in 3 different spots (you can see 2 easily, the third is at the corner of the sofa). She was freaked by the big black spots...she really didn't realize that the dog drool acid had melted the spots all the way to the rug base. On the other hand I knew exactly what had happened. I grabbed the pup and opened her mouth to look for open acid burns...didn't see anything...but what about what had been swallowed? So, we're at the emergency vet...my wife is a basket case...but in the long run...no burns and she had to take vet-made pepto bismol for her stomach...and a $250 bill. The rug is berber...and can't be "patched"...it's a $700 single piece of carpet...we'll live with the burn marks until tax refund time...

Oh...her most recent hi-jinx...she also chewed off a seat belt in my truck...she got her muzzle around the dog barrier and had a big time! I don't even want to know what that costs... 

Gotta love it


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jan 19, 2008)

*Where do I start?*

"Dixie" my 2 yr old Black Lab has chewed the wiring off of the trailer hitch on my new Ford F150 FX4, the wiring off of my 4 wheeler trailer, two pair of nice hunting boots, new pair of Nike Running shoes, the hose off of my air compressor, a new cell phone that I had just purchased.  This is just the good stuff, my barn interior has been redesign on by this dog. If there is a deer hide in 2 miles of the farm, she will drag it up in the yard,  only two more years to go, Labs usually quit chewing around 4 yrs of age.........I hope!!  
But I still love this old Black dog for sure!!



      W.T.


----------



## bulldog88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is a scary one.  Black lab - 1 year old.  I'm on my way back from the airport and I get a call from home.  "How many Claritin (over the counter allergy meds) were left in the bottle?".  Well there were at least 200 left in the bottle when I went out of town.  When I came back there were about 50 and the bottle was in pieces.  I was up all night with him.  You could feel his heart pounding through his back.  He was scared to death and so was I.  Not much they can do once they have eaten the Claritin - found that out from poison control and 3 different emergency vets. The cat is his accomplice.  Knocks anything and everything into the floor for him to eat and will go into a cabinet or drawer to get it if there is a crack big enough for her foot to fit in.  Needless to say - the counters stay pretty clean and the drawers and doors stay shut.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Jan 21, 2008)

yellow lab - male

the things that come to mind first are a couch and loveseat (to the springs), carpet, linoleum, sheetrock, lamp cord (plugged in), playstation controllers, shoes, clothes and many other items i can't think of right now. he's 9 years old now so he doesn't desroy stuff like he used to but he occasionally makes confetti out of paper that he finds laying around. he will tear a piece of paper into quater sized pieces and make a neat little pile of them on the floor.i've been threatening to kill him for years, the wife and i joke all the time that he will probably live to be 20 years old.


----------



## Ouachita (Jan 21, 2008)

My white lab "BO" has chewed up two pair of lacrosse rubber boots, any cap he can find low enough to reach, socks especially, numerous tennis shoes, wiring harnesses on trailer and truck, and enough aluminum cans to fill up a 55 gallon drum.  He is the best I've ever seen at teaching someone to pick up after themselves.  If you don't put it up out of reach it's his as far as he is concerned.  I've found that it doesn't matter what it is, if my scent is on it his mouth will be on it. I was cutting 4x4 posts into short lengths for blocking last week and setting them off to the side on my sawhorses. He toted off three of them when I had my back turned and had them piled up in the backyard chewing away.  Next thing I know I see him going thru the yard with one about four feet long.  You gotta love it!! He's shaping up to be the best duck dog I've ever had.  He'll be a year old March 22nd.  We got a ways to go---


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 25, 2008)

Watch out for the dogs that chew on deck wood. The pressure treated wood has poison in it to keep the bugs out but is also harmful to the dogs.


----------



## sharon (Jan 25, 2008)

We have a male Boxer (Banjo) and he's one of four...we've NEVER had a Boxer to chew anything up - they'll carry it off, throw it in the air, keep it for days and not chew it up.  BUT, Banjo did completely pluck a game rooster that we have, not once, but twice in the last 5 years.  EVERY feather except his neck and head.  Called Dr. Orr the last time and he said to rub him down (the rooster) with Neosporin and keep him somewhere warm (our kitchen) until his feathers started showing up again!  Both times, Banjo never brought blood, but Big Boy Roy (the rooster) sure looked pitiful with no feathers and after the Neosporin, he looked like he'd been basted, ready for the baking pan!!  We've still got him and he's got every feather back that he lost, both times!!


----------



## SLUGGER (Jan 30, 2008)

First off not my dog, a stray dashund shows up this morning at 4am and chases a cat under my wifes van. I go out a run the dog off. Go out to crank the van an it wont start, finally get it running and moved only to see pieces wire loom chewed up on the ground. Dealership just called $360 to replace the wires.


----------



## bulldog88 (Jan 30, 2008)

New one - this week he ate my husband's glasses - his real $300 eye glasses - we found one lense but not the other......again his accomplice the cat made them available!


----------



## firerescue (Jan 30, 2008)

Lab chewed the cover to our hot tub, the siding trim piece 4' up, 2 4X4 deck posts, and all of my play station controllers.


----------



## bloombaby586 (Mar 16, 2008)

I work at a vet clinic and we see animals that have chewed and swollowed everything!  The best happened about a month ago and it was a lab mix who swollowed a golf ball.  After her long stay at the vet and a surgery her bill was over $2000!  That is one expensive golfball!

As for my dogs...I have two labs and the worse they have chewed up is some rolls of toilet paper and a couch cushion.  I have two dobermans as well and one is prefect!  My baby on the other hand not so much.  She has chewed shoes (only my high heels!), cushions, door frames, the drywall from my stairs, a trash can and strew all the trash that was inside through the house, underwear, socks, and of course my $115 bra, cardboard, christmas tree, ans she LOVES cat litter!  She is my problem child but I love her anyways!


----------



## mawade1984 (Mar 17, 2008)

My boxer has chewed:
carpet, door, hats, socks, MY UNDERWEAR, bras, razors, soap, toilet paper, his own toys, door frame, shoes, socks, remotes, dvds, xbox games, hair brushes, loofah balls, and I think that's about it....


----------



## MoeBirds (Mar 17, 2008)

Took my late pup Lucky (German Shepard stray) home for a few days and he chewed my parents entire garage A/C thermal whatever to shreds!!!!!

Cost hundreds to replace!!!


Same dog two months later chewed thru a cord that kept my friend's wifes' VET truck and its $10,000.00 worth of Equine Meds cool overnight!!!.........Didn't realize till labor day weekend was over and with no way of knowing when he chewed it, all meds had to be trashed!!!!

Lucky wasn't so Lucky a few weeks later when he tried to chew the tires of a moving truck as it sped down our dirt road.


He was a pain fer sure, but I still miss him sometimes!?


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA (Mar 17, 2008)

Bella Chewed Up One Of My Antique Goose Decoys.


----------



## sea_bulldawg (Mar 18, 2008)

I had a black lab puppy and he chewed up my boyfriend's Costa del Mar sunglasses.... not happy


----------



## javelin225ho (Mar 18, 2008)

my labs have ruined  2 hoses, a recliner, carpet, a number of childrens toys, multiple shoes/slippers, bed pillows in their kennels, 2 sliding boards, 2 swings, a trampoline safety net and pad, multiple plastic dog bowls, a wheelbarrow, 3 rakes and they have chewed down a 5 year old cherry tree in the first 18 months of their lives.  I have ruined multiple Lithium batteries for their shock collars.  now they are older, 3 years old, they don't chew as much.  The key is to keep them busy, raw hide bones will be gone in hours, kinda of like a warm-up for the plastic stuff.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 19, 2008)

Had a big male lab, his problem was not so much what he chewed up, but what he drug home.  He was free roaming in those days before leash laws.

He brought home from who knows where shoes, boots, umbrellas, childrens toys, door mats, boat cushions and my favorite that I still have 20 years later a skill saw.

I ran an ad on the skill saw, no one claimed it.

That was on good retreiver.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 19, 2008)

*The list of what he didn't chew up is shorter*

The old ladies thongs, my sons and my underwear, socks, stockings, shirts, hats (rips the buttons off the top and then leaves the hat alone), sticks, plastic bags, cardboard, 3 trak razor's, q-tips, 12 pairs of my wife's shoes, sandpaper, rolls of toilet paper, pens, marker's, other dogs, towels, etc. But I'm keeping him because he has spirit. I did break him of chewing most things, but it took some time.


----------



## mandolinman19977 (Sep 8, 2008)

One day my uncle bent over to pick up something in the yard and his false teeth fell out of his pocket his spitz grabbed them and took off for parts unknown. A couple of weeks later he left his brand new teeth sitting somewhere in the house (I can't remember where) and Peppy got the second set to this day he refuses to buy another set and has been gumming his food for the last 20 or so years.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 8, 2008)

Had a black lab growing up he chewed all of the normal items but then he also had a taste for the electrical lines and freon lines that run to the air conditioner unit. Did this multiple times never fazed him. Now my father has a German Short Haired Pointer that likes to run around the house with my grandmother’s dentures.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Boykin bit book shelves & book bindings.... AAARRGGHHH!!!


----------



## ktduke (Sep 8, 2008)

The back door to my house - the edges all the way around 1/2 way up.  The garage door - a hole all the way through he could walk in (guess he made a doggie door).  All the post on the front of our house were chewed around the bottoms.  All the cushions on our patio furniture it was fixed on he chairs so we could not take them off.  He at both blankets we put in the doghouse for him.  Pulled out the insulation from the holes under out house and ate them.  Had to spend $350.00 at the vet for this one!  This was all before he was 1 year old.  He lived to be 15 and was one of the best I have ever had except for that 1st year - HE WAS THE WORST!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Sep 8, 2008)

The lab mix stella that I recently rehomed ate the following items. 

Cell phone cases, shoes, socks, belts, roadkill was delivered to front steps........ cats, squirrels, and she also ripped all the flooring insulation out from under the house, about $2000.00 worth that we have to replace before this winter. rugs, drop cords (still plugged in) and she also ate some of the front door frame. blinds.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 8, 2008)

Used to live across the road from a rather large cemetery, my little black Lab pup would bring all the artificial flowers home and chew/destroy them...sometimes while the family was still in the cemetery. I guess it was the new plastic smell. I finally had to give him to a friend..


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 8, 2008)

a bulldog i had chewed up EVERYTHING! the most interesting was a treble fish hook. it was fun getting that out!


----------



## JohnK3 (Sep 8, 2008)

When I was still in high school (THAT was a long time ago!), my oldest sister gave my other sister a Brittany Spaniel named Beau.  About the same time, I had just bought a new pair of leather shoes.  Yup, dog ate shoes.

More recently, (MUCH more recently), my current dog, Charlie, has a "thing" about my garage door.  When we first got him (he as about 5 years old when we rescued him), he would attack the garage door as it went up and down, tearing up the rubber weatherstripping and bending the bottom panel a bit.  Less than two years ago, we went on a trip and left him with some neighbors, who were given the code for the garage door opener and instructions to put Charlie in the garage at night.  We got home, Charlie had torn up both light-beam sensors and a good chunk of the styrofoam insulation on the inside of the bottom panel.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Sep 9, 2008)

whitetailaddict said:


> yellow lab - male
> 
> the things that come to mind first are a couch and loveseat (to the springs), carpet, linoleum, sheetrock, lamp cord (plugged in), playstation controllers, shoes, clothes and many other items i can't think of right now. he's 9 years old now so he doesn't desroy stuff like he used to but he occasionally makes confetti out of paper that he finds laying around. he will tear a piece of paper into quater sized pieces and make a neat little pile of them on the floor.i've been threatening to kill him for years, the wife and i joke all the time that he will probably live to be 20 years old.



Funny must be of the same blood line mine chewed up a brand new leather sofa and ate the foam.


----------



## RoboHunter (Sep 9, 2008)

had a choc lab several yrs. ago..we had just purchased a brand new camero on a saturday afternoon...got up to go to church next morning...yep, he nawed the ground affects, all around that brand new car...wife  was T'd is an understatement


----------



## contender* (Sep 9, 2008)

Not me but my BIL's corgi chewed the brake lines on their and their house cleaner's cars. Worst I ever had was maybe a pair of boots.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a German Shorthair Pointer chew the charger for the E-Collar to pieces.. Guess he was telling me somthing.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Sep 9, 2008)

Scout my one year old black Lab has chewed through the bottom of a door frame, linolum flooring, siding, remote control, cell phone, and some of my son's toys.


----------



## Mwaldrop (Sep 9, 2008)

$1200 dollar check eaten by a dalmation and a $300  one day old pair of prescription glassses!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 16, 2008)

My first Choc lab chewed the stock of my shotgun.Which i still have.Ate a 243 bullet and ketchup packet.


----------



## OkieHunter (Sep 23, 2008)

"Three" will be 6 months old this weekend and knock on wood has not chewed up anything so far, but then either myself or my wife are watching him most of the time and when we go out he is crated.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Sep 24, 2008)

My black lab chow mix used to eat hotwheels cars and anything else she could get hold of right to the day she left us all 14 years best friend I had! 

Used to work at a vet had a golden come in it ate a peice of string owner tried to pull it out of his mouth made his large intestines look like an accordeian (sp?) Forget how much to bill was but it was pricy!!!!


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 25, 2008)

My black lab chewed up all the pickets on the deck, looked like beaver had gotten hold of them.  Then she chewed up the filter to the swimming pool.


----------



## Arrow-Slinger (Sep 25, 2008)

My lab likes to chomp on plastic. He loves plastic drink bottle and will take them out of you hands along with your food. The will also eat PVC pipe. My biggest problem with him is i likes to dig holes. He made one big enough in a field to run the front 2 tires of my fourwheeler off in. Also the animal parts he brings home as gifts. I caught him one time with something in his mouth, I told him to spit it out. He put his mouth slow to the ground and very gentle opened it to reveal a very wet shaken, but live chipmunk. It look at me and looked at the dog, i then pooked it with my finger and it slowly made its way back into the woods. My lab was just looking for a buddy to play with!!


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are a few. The siding on my house, a dozen shoes, riding mower seat , bicycle seat, water hose, bushes, flowers, grass, belts, curtains and pillows.


----------



## quikdrw63 (Sep 27, 2008)

chewed up the azaleas, grass, flowers.  All that hard work landscaping is down the drain!


----------



## dixie (Sep 27, 2008)

a BRAND new pair of Rocky Bear Claws, I coulda killed that dog but after I calmed down, he was just being puppy


----------



## MAC12 (Oct 14, 2008)

Several years ago my wife left the window down on a honda accord
and our german shepard climbed in and chewed both front seats up.


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 14, 2008)

I Had A Lab Once And Don't Care To Have Another One He Chewed Up A Brand New Motorcycle Helmet That Worked A Sellman For About Two Hours And Told Him I Wouldn't Buy One Until He Gave Me A $125 Helmet That I Wore Twice And Then He Chewed Up A Quart Of 40 Weight Rearend Oil,then Chewed My Neighbors Clothes Off The Clothes Line That I Had To Pay For Thats When I Decided To Give Him Away Before I Did Something Bad To The Dog. My Mom Found The Dog And Said He Was A Good One And After Having For A Little While I Found Out The People Got Rid Of Him Because He Chewed The Insulation Out From Under Their Brand Mobile Home. They Sure Didn't Say Nothing Before I Said I Would Take Him.


----------



## LLove (Oct 14, 2008)

does it count if im *hoping* he chews up our druggy of a next door neighbor?


----------



## 1222DANO (Oct 14, 2008)

That Would Be The Best Yet Even Better If You Get It On Tape Or At Least Pics.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 29, 2008)

SGADawg said:


> My 12 week old Lab hasn't desroyed anything yet.
> 
> Followed Richard Wolter's book by scolding him each time he started chewing something and then giving him a chew toy.  Now, when he gets bored, he goes in the corner by my chair and picks out a chew toy to gnaw on.
> 
> ...



well it has been a year, can you still say this is true?


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 30, 2008)

My weimaraner would constantly throw up ankle socks she had swallowed whole.  One day I go into the backyard and find a whole, knee-length boot sock she had swallowed whole and then PASSED.  She was only about 9 mos old...still not sure how she got it through her system.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Dec 30, 2008)

Last week my lab got my wallet twice!! Ate the credit cards and the drivers license. Maybe I should leave the wifes wallet out? Good bye credit cards!!


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, Lets see, Carpet, 2 of my boots(in my case thats 2 pair) , 1 pair of Mama's brand new flats, Every co-axial cable leadin to every TV in the house, the Handle on every leash i owned, the TV remote, Daddy's  dress holster, the corners off 2 legs of the bed, one leg on Mama's Dinin room table, my wallet, drivers liscence, Lifetime Huntin Liscence, SS card ETC.,I know I'm leavin stuff out!! But thats OK, Boykins are still great dogs!!


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 30, 2008)

It would be easier to say what I have not had chewed on.
BUT I did have a rat terrier chew a 220 direct burail line ONCE it was SHOCKING to say the least


----------



## FOWLER (Jan 4, 2009)

A shop vac


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh no, my couch has been struck.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 5, 2009)

my dogs will eat/tear up anything except people. Rocks, bricks, cinder blocks, roots, balls, tires, etc. It will be destroyed in a matter of minutes. The only thing that hasnt been demolished is a piece of galvanized pipe which has teeth marks all on it, and a toy from petsmart called a KONG. it is black in color and has taken my female over 2 years to tear the top of it off. Alot of that i think is from dry rotting and cracking though. She is the most destructive one out of the two of them.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Jan 5, 2009)

We loaded up one day without ourlab and went grocery shopping. Came home and the sofa, loveseat and my recliner had been turned to exposed frames. Fluff and stuff all over the house. All 3 peices totally lost. I used her for a Reebok and havent had anymore trouble.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 6, 2009)

My choco labs have sock eating in their genetics....my male has eating a couple when he was young.....one of the pups we sold a while back has had 3 surguries to remove socks that have gotten wrapped up in their insides.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

The wires on my boat trailer


----------



## jessicay (Feb 25, 2009)

my 12 gauge


----------



## westgamom (Feb 25, 2009)

Toby, my JRT ate socks whole as a young dog.  I would see him in a permanent squat in the yard and I would have to go out and pull entire men's dress socks out of his butt.  Happened way to often!  Neighbors loved it.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 26, 2009)

Garden hose, coaxial cable, the insulation on the AC coolant lines, thermostat wires, grill brush, trash can handles, the net and padding around my daughter's trampoline, flower pots, a pair of flip flops, corners of a picnic table, and a few wooden stakes from when I poured the slab for her kennel. Once she started staying in the kennel while we're at work, she chewed the dog house and sometimes even the fence. She just turned a year old and doesn't chew quite as much, but every now and then when my wife lets her out and isn't watching her, she'll find something.


----------



## vin-man (Feb 26, 2009)

Many years ago I had a Wire Haired Terrier mix that as a puppy chewed up/ate among other things...... a beeper, a bottle of antibotics, linolem that was glued to the floor, window blinds,  a door frame, a wicker chase lounge then downed almost a whole jar of vasaline, (which made doggie walks for the next couple of days very interesting )  and finally.... he totally destroyed two new Shad Raps, even crushed the trebel hooks but never got one in him. I sure miss the little guy.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Mar 1, 2009)

This isn't the face of a "chewer"!  She's just about 9 months old now and has only torn up her toys.....


----------



## Wahoo Creek (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's the short list for my black lab:

1.  Garden Hoses:  If you need a 10-18" section, I've got several dozen.  Green, red, soaker.  Your choice.

2.  AC unit outside:  decided it was the bad guy one day.  I came home found only the freon line connected and unit pushed off concrete pad.  All wires in two.  Fins on every side bent from top to botton.

3.  Other dog's chew toy - one of those red, green, yellow stuffed balls.  Other dog had gotton the stuffing out of it, so the lab decided to swallow it whole.  9" or more of intestine had to be removed.

4.  Wife's hair scrunchee thing - swallowed one whole.  9" inches of intestine removed.

5.  Kitchen Table - decided to use a leg for a chew toy one afternoon.  This is a table my father-in-law made for my wife.

6.  Pine Bark - there is not a piece over the size of a quarter around my house.  

7.  Niblet Corn Cob - one of the short corn cobs you buy in freezer section.  Dog snuck one out of trash one night.  Luckily, he passed that sucker whole.  

This is the short list.  The vet loves me.  My dog always has good breath - kind of like a nice pine scent.

I should have been better prepared.  When he was 12 weeks old, his favorite chew toy was the trailer ball on the back of the wife's suv.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Mar 2, 2009)

1. Computer Cord
2. 2 Cell Phone Cords
3. 20 pairs of socks
4. Wifes Undies
5. Strings off bathrobe
6. Gate on the back porch
7. Xbox controller
8. Kitchen chairs
9. 2 holes in the kitchen wall
10. Dish towels
11. Pens
12. Kitchen Cabinets
13. Lint rollers
14. Polaris Pool cleaner
15. Wifes Softball Trophies
16. Xbox Game


----------



## JerkBait (Mar 2, 2009)

add training collar, remote and extension cord to the list.


----------



## onemilmhz (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, we've only had him about a month but in that time he's chewed up/destroyed:

An old couch in the garage (its pretty much his anyway)
My kids bicycle helmets
2 trash can lids (50 gal rubbermaids)
Numerous plastic buckets
Brand new soccer ball
Some of my firewood
Several frisbees
A piece of red PVC from somewhere that I still can't identify.  It just showed up in the garage one day. 
He's also gone through about 8 tennis balls but not from chewing. He hides them in woods somewhere behind the house.


----------



## Rays123 (Mar 3, 2009)

a brand new, two day old pair of wolverine boots.


----------



## 027181 (Mar 3, 2009)

besides just puppy stuff two multi thousand dollar hearing aid that insurance had to pay for


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 3, 2009)

stick-n-string said:


> well it has been a year, can you still say this is true?




LOL, I just visited this thread for the 1st time in a long time.  No, I can't still brag on Sam not chewing anything.  He loves my wife's flip-flops and door mats.  I finally broke him on the mats by sprinkling Morton's hot salt on them and rubbing it in.  He won't touch them since.  A couple of months ago on a rainy weekend I found him in the backseat of the jeep.  The jeep was under the carport with the top off.   Thing is, I have to coax him pretty hard to get him in the jeep with the door open.  After kicking him out 3 times that day (I still don't know how he was getting in over the doors), the next morning he was in there again and had chewed up a corner of the back seat neoprene cover.  He also loves to chew nylon straps, collars, leashes, tie-down straps, etc.

I'll go sit in my corner and eat my crow in peace now.


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats funny. As soon as you brag on him he starts to destroy things.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 4, 2009)

How about my pair of $400 glasses? Dang beagle dog chewed em beyond recognition. (well beyond wearing)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think one of my labs has had everything I own in her mouth at one point or another.  The other never gets into anything.


----------



## onemilmhz (Mar 5, 2009)

onemilmhz said:


> Well, we've only had him about a month but in that time he's chewed up/destroyed:
> 
> An old couch in the garage (its pretty much his anyway)
> My kids bicycle helmets
> ...


Add to the list:

A brand new pair of Husqvarna hearing protectors/muffs
A bag of electrical wiring nuts (I hope he didn't swallow any!)
My daughters backpack
A brand new pair of Nike's (well, just one of them)
Shop vac attachment
Wind-up LED lantern

This cold weather is killing my garage!


----------



## PaulD (Mar 11, 2009)

Between the Lab and the Corgi-

-Countless pairs of shoes,  including smakeboots, dress shoes and   crocs.
- a 6" by 3" hole in the drywall
- a Coffee table
- a Entertainment center
- a kitchen chair
- around 30 roles of TP ( corgi still gets the empty ones out of the trash when angry)
- a squirrel
- a rabbit
-a cord to my laptop

That's all I can think off. They both are much better now that they aren't puppies but for a while there I thought either they were going to take the house down or I was going to beat one of them to death. Luckly neither happened.
-


----------



## buckstone0505 (Mar 11, 2009)

mine got a pair of oakleys and then a pair of costa del mars, and then another pair of costa del mars.  All this done while she was counter surfing in the kitchen


----------



## GMANinGA (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to say that my lab has exceptional taste!  He chewed:
1. Heel on Manolo Blanhnik shoes(he prefers Italian leather) 
2. Autographed Tug McGraw baseball(that one hurt)
3. 4 French antique chairs
4. 2 of the same chairs after we had them repaired
5. Numerous Rugs
6. Numerous Ball Caps
7. Ipod Nano
8. Blackberry

But he is the greatest dog..


----------



## andrew_dial (Apr 11, 2009)

my brittany at revelations out of the bible. thats the only book he touched!


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Apr 12, 2009)

Gus ate my prescription Oakleys. About 600 bucks in them. And I have no eye insurance at the Fire Department.


----------

